#ubuntu-qc 2011-08-22
<Ankman> 2012
<Ankman> is about time *g*
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée à tous
<swe3tdave> Ankman, i hope its gonna be sooner rather than later.. i'm actually anxious about it, its gonna be fun to se it blows in there faces... still offtopic here sorry
<swe3tdave> s/se/see/
<Ankman> hehe
<swe3tdave> Ankman, i hope internet & linux & ubuntu and a few other things inappropriate here, are gonna survive the end of the world.. what im i gonna do if not? *scrared*
<swe3tdave> where is magicfab?? arrg wanna talk to him...
<swe3tdave> sorry
<Ankman> my guess is there will be no electricity and stuff then
<swe3tdave> Ankman, i hope i'm gonna dye in the blast then.. lol
<Ankman> i don't think it's a blast
<Ankman> i think that the world economy is due to collaps very soon, which tears down everything, sending us right back to stone age
<swe3tdave> well, i got a gourou a few km from here that say there is gonna be a blast in the sky soon.. but still hopefully offtopic here.. i'm gonna have to kick myself
<Ankman> blast in the sky?
<swe3tdave> yeah.. i did a search on the net, and i found the star betelgeuse is gonna blow soon.. will make a second sun in the sky.. cool stuff..
<Ankman> there is a giant star due to explode not too far from here, beetlegeuze or something. besides having a second "sun" for some months or years nothing else shall happen
<swe3tdave> lol we must read the same web pages.. :)
<Ankman> it's much brighter than the full moon
<Ankman> haha
<Ankman> nah, i watched a nice BBC documentry earlier
<swe3tdave> ok... i got it trough stumbleupon
<Ankman> yep
<swe3tdave> :)
<Ankman> but besides being bright at night nothing should happen. crimes might go up though
<Musashimaru> swe3tdave, what is soon when you talk about cosmic time?
<Musashimaru> 10000 years? 100000years? 10000000 years?
<swe3tdave> Musashimaru, yeah, you got a point there..
<Ankman> anyway, if the euro zone collapses soon it will also bring down thee US economy and most others. people lose everything, all going down the drain
<Ankman> worse than 1929
<Ankman> beetlegeuse is over  due
<swe3tdave> Ankman, i actually think that could be a good thing
<Ankman> yes, full reboot :-)
<Ankman> Musashimaru: could happen any time
<Musashimaru> Ankman, yes, but what is anytime when you talk about a star life span?
<Ankman> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betelgeuse
<Ankman> also avaibale in french
<Ankman> or million years
<Ankman> which is not a long time for the universe
<Ankman> "Currently in a late stage of stellar evolution, Betelgeuse is expected to explode as a type II supernova, possibly within the next million years.
<Ankman> "
<swe3tdave> Musashimaru, i got a guru that says its gonna be in our lifetime.. :P lol
<swe3tdave> Musashimaru, not kidding about the guru, and he doesn't even know about betelgeuse.. ah well strange stuff
<Musashimaru> you know what I think about guru?
<Musashimaru> This is better than Redbull, because there is less chemical things in it...
<swe3tdave> nope, and i'm not sure its relevant to a conversation that should not be happening in this channel.. :)
<Musashimaru> Other kind of guru could die in hell.
<swe3tdave> ah
<swe3tdave> well i got my mother hooked into one, so i know everything he says... ... .. .
<swe3tdave> didnt get out like i wanted..
<swe3tdave> s/well i got my mother/my mother is/ geez.. lol
 * swe3tdave is bored now, mais c une bonne chose que le canal soit redevenu a la normale... yaurais pas fallu que magicfab soit la.. ;/
<Michel_> j'ai un prob avec wubi qui fait geler mon PC avant le 1er écran de menu
<cyphermox> Michel_: y'a pas de message d'erreur ou de quoi? et c'est quelle version de wubi?
<Michel_> wubi provient du cd que tu m'as remis lors d'une session le samedi à l'école d'info
<cyphermox> Natty?
<Michel_> l'écran mauve se passe bien et aptès un afficha ge mélangé le PC est gelé
<Michel_> c'est icore 7 avec 8 gig de ram
<Michel_> 2 cartes graphiques nvidia GT 240
<cyphermox> ah d'accord, donc c'est au démarrage de Linux après la première partie de l'installation?
<Michel_> aucune installation se produit y a juste l'écran d'accueil Ubuntu
<cyphermox> mais alors c'est pas wubi?
<cyphermox> wubi fait une partie d'installation dans windows, puis redémarre l'ordi pour terminer
<Michel_> c'est wubi qui redémarre mon PC mais la suite ???
<Michel_> Le PC en question opère avec Windows 7
<cyphermox> avez-vous roulé Wubi dans Windows?
<Michel_> oui exactement
<cyphermox> ok
<Michel_> essayer un cold boot avec le CD ?
<cyphermox> pas besoin
<cyphermox> au redémarrage de l'ordi, tenez le bouton Shift enfoncé dès le début du démarrage (après le BIOS, juste avant de voir l'écran mauve). Lorsque vous verrez la liste des options de démarrage, surlignez la première option (qui devrait etre Ubuntu), appuyez sur la touche "e", puis ajoutez à la fin de la ligne qui commence par "kernel":  "nomodeswitch xforcevesa". Lorsque terminé (enter confirme le changement de la 
<cyphermox> ligne) vous pouvez démarrer avec les changements avec Control-X, si je me souviens bien
<cyphermox> les instructions pour faire la modification sont toujours affichées dans le bas de l'écran. Au pire, en cas d'erreur, ca ne boote pas, tout simplement, alors pas vraiment de danger
<Michel_> ok je vais essayer et je reviens
<Michel_> merci ça fonctionne
<avoine_> hum, je l'aurais pas trouvé ce truc là
<avoine> cyphermox: par curiosité ça fait quoi nomodeswitch xforcevesa ?
<cyphermox> avoine: c'est pour dire de booter sans les changements de mode par le kernel, et dire à X de démarrer avec le driver VESA (un vieux driver qui marche parfois). nomodeswitch est peut-être suffisant... et dans oneiric je ne suis pas certain si ca marchera toujours (certains drivers le requierent maintenant)
<avoine> ok, c'est bon à savoir
<Michel_> F6 et nomoset j'aurais dû le voir
<Michel_> nomodeset
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: FYI, je viens d'uploader 0.5 de mon soft de gestion de mot de passe: https://launchpad.net/~mdeslaur/+archive/pasaffe
<cyphermox> cool
#ubuntu-qc 2011-08-23
<YtseJam> Salut à tous!
<pc> salut
<pc> comment on formate mon ordi ? svp 
<MagicFab> Rappel: Ubuntu Hour Mont-Royal / Parc Jeanne-Mance: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-qc/1161/detail/
<MagicFab> sipherdee, ^
<IdleOne> MagicFab: say hi to dscassel for me, sorry I can't make it for lunch.
<IdleOne> would have been nice to meet.
<MagicFab> np
<deuxpi> oh oh... feature request : ne pas redémarrer NetworkManager si la variable d'environnement SSH_CLIENT existe... :)
<deuxpi> "Stopping NetworkManager..." famous last words de la connexion avec mon laptop
<sipherdee> deuxpi: hehe, woohoo! :)
<sipherdee> MagicFab, dscassel: that was a pleasure.
<d2_racing> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-08-24
<MagicFab> dscassel, sipherdee likewise :)
<YtseJam> Y a t'il des Québequois ici, is there someone from Quebec here?
<IdleOne> there is
<YtseJam> Hi!
<IdleOne> Hello
<YtseJam> how are you?
<IdleOne> good thanks and yourself?
<deuxpi> weird... ipv6 arrête de fonctionner pour rien... :/
<cyphermox> deuxpi: tu veux préciser?
<deuxpi> cyphermox: les connexions tombent et il faut que je remonte le tunnel pour que ça marche à nouveau
<deuxpi> cyphermox: c'est sur mon serveur avec 10.04
<deuxpi> c'est vraiment étrange, je vois même mon message "deuxpi [~deuxpi@pdpc/supporter/active/deuxpi] has quit [Ping timeout:  255 seconds][B[B[B
<deuxpi> je devrait peut-être passer au ipv6 natif au lieu d'un tunnel
<cyphermox> ah ok
<cyphermox> si c'est un linode, alors oui tu peux passer au natif très simplement
<deuxpi> oui mais je veux pas refaire tous mes dns :P
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: gnome-screensaver?
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: j'ai patché pour que quand tu ne roule pas gnome-shell, ca ne ressemble pas à gnome-shell
<cyphermox> ah, pratique ;D
<mdeslaur> ouais, j'étais tanné de le regarder :)
<cyphermox> hehe
<mdeslaur> pis je ne voulais pas mon nom et la date brûlé dans mon lcd :P
<cyphermox> déééééééétail
<mdeslaur> comme kees qui a un panel gnome 2 brulé dans le sien :P
<cyphermox> hahaha
<cyphermox> wow, ca fait vraiment une différence
<cyphermox> d'oh, mon request pour PPU a été "presque rejeté"
<deuxpi> eh moi j'aime ça, y'a personne qui va vouloir me voler mon laptop ;)
<YtseJam> Pourquoi?
<deuxpi> YtseJam: désolé, je faisait suite à un commentaire d'il y a presque une heure...
<YtseJam> ok loll
<cyphermox> deuxpi: ton debian tu veux dire?
<cyphermox> t'as switché ton display manager ou qqch?
<deuxpi> oui sur debian
<cyphermox> à?
<deuxpi> c'est gnome 3
<deuxpi> alors j'ai mon nom, la date et un tit cadenas qui brulent mon lcd ;)
<cyphermox> ah ouain ok ;)
<deuxpi> j'ai oneiric sur une autre partition, mais je suis trop paresseux pour re-migrer mes données pour l'instant
<cyphermox> bah
<deuxpi> unstable vient d'avoir n-m 0.9 
<deuxpi> j'
<cyphermox> yup
<deuxpi> imagine qu'il n'y pas grand différence avec 0.8.9997
<cyphermox> oneiric aussi :)
<cyphermox> non, à peine
<cyphermox> j'ai uploadé 0.9 ce matin
<deuxpi> j'ai appris à utiliser wpa_supplicant à la main hier pendant que les paquets étaient instables
<cyphermox> hihihi
<deuxpi> en fait, avec "wpa_supplicant -d", j'ai trouvé ce qui faisait que les Macs sur le réseau se plaignent que le wi-fi se fait pirater
<deuxpi> ça donnait des "MIC errors" et le réseau tombe à ce moment... :/
<cyphermox> fun
<deuxpi> en fait, je sais pas si c'est quelque chose que NM pourrait capturer et donner du feedback
<cyphermox> MIC error de wpa-supplicant?
<cyphermox> ouvre un bogue dans LP, je vérifierai si j'ai quelques minutes
<cyphermox> mais en gros si t'as un message dans syslog, t'as déjà du feedback
<deuxpi> ok... je vais faire un peu de recherche aussi
<deuxpi> je crois que c'est juste avec "-d"
<cyphermox> ok, je croyais qu'on passait déjà cette switch
<deuxpi> il faut pas que ça soit aussi obstrusif que sur le Mac
<deuxpi> oh ça se peut ! :)
<cyphermox> oh btw
<cyphermox> si ca te tente de gosser: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html
<cyphermox> y'en a plusieurs qui sont simplement prendre la source, faire dch -R, tester le build et uploader
<deuxpi> whoah y'en a pas mal... ;)
<cyphermox> oui ;)
<deuxpi> y'en a des plus tordus... comme libevent1.4 et libevent2.0 pas vraiment installables côte-à-côte
<cyphermox> ouais mais en général c'est pas mal accessible
<cyphermox> sinon y'a toujours les ftbfs :D
<deuxpi> je vois pas mal de paquets qui sont disparus de unstable récemment dans la liste
<cyphermox> ah, cool
<deuxpi> probablement pas pour rier
<deuxpi> rien
<cyphermox> hehe
<deuxpi> alors pour certains cas, ça serait plus simple re resyncer avec debian, mais c'est un peu tard pour ça
<cyphermox> hmm... faudrait vraiment que je finisse de porter indicator-network à gtk3 pour l'enlever de la liste, mais c'est long et douloureux
<cyphermox> deuxpi: non, on peut toujours en enlever si c'est nécessaire
<cyphermox> j'en fais déjà partir pas mal, je me concentre sur les NBS dûs à evolution
<deuxpi> je veux dire que certains paquets ont eu leurs dépendances mises à jour dans unstable
<cyphermox> ah ok
<deuxpi> je crois que libevent1 est parti de unstable depuis un temps
<deuxpi> s/libevent1/libnotify1/
<cyphermox> ah, cool, ca aussi j'va pouvoir en décoller une gang
<deuxpi> ouais
<cyphermox> bien du travail ce soir en perspective :)
<deuxpi> apt-cache -r libnotify1 retourne rien avec un unstable à jour
<cyphermox> ok
<deuxpi> peut-être quelques Recommends, mais pas plus
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: poke
 * deuxpi slaps Mobidoy around a bit with a large trout
 * IdleOne grabs cyphermox and slaps deuxpi with him
<IdleOne> :P
<cyphermox> moo.
<IdleOne> cow
<deuxpi> ouch 
<deuxpi> now I'm safe 
<IdleOne> are you? 
<cyphermox> hey, Chanserv added a v to your nick!
<cyphermox> nevermind
<deuxpi> I have super channel powers now too
<IdleOne> lol
<deuxpi> i have the Voice
<deuxpi> :)
<cyphermox> ok ok on se calme les enfants
<IdleOne> why doesn't Mobidoy auto ident?
<IdleOne> oh never mind
<IdleOne> he is identified
<deuxpi> doesn't look like it
<deuxpi> -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Last seen  : Jun 06 05:47:22 2011 (11
<IdleOne> /ns info nick
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> ok I can't read
<IdleOne> :)
<deuxpi> he just doesn't enforce the nick, so he can stay without identifying
<IdleOne> I wear my @ubuntu/member with pride. I thought everybody else did also
 * IdleOne slaps Mobidoy with an @
<IdleOne> I dscassel still hasn't join #ubuntu-irc to get his cloak enabled :/
<IdleOne> I see *
<cyphermox> indeed
<cyphermox> I'm going to meet with him tomorrow, if he's not listening in the channel I'll poke him to fix this in the train (free wifi, IIRC)
<IdleOne> hehe
 * cyphermox packs the poking stick
<IdleOne> I would ask ircc to do it but they insist the user must request it
<cyphermox> ah
<swe3tdave> cyphermox, tell him beeing an ubuntu member give him the right to ask chanserv for operator access in this channel... 
<cyphermox> okay
<swe3tdave> and there is the auto voice but i suppose you noticed that..
<swe3tdave> its just like the voice command, except you replace voice by op
<swe3tdave> or deop
#ubuntu-qc 2011-08-25
<BoxxyBabee> Alors pour le Global Jam au niveau québécois, ça se déroule à Montréal?
<swe3tdave> oui, dans les bureau de canonical
<BoxxyBabee> ou est-ce?
<swe3tdave> humm..
<swe3tdave> 4200 saint-laurent
<BoxxyBabee> C,est pas trop loin. On y attend beaucoup de gens?
<swe3tdave> ya 4 personne qui on confirmé à date, pour un maximum de 15(y faut réserver)
<swe3tdave> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-qc/1162/detail/
<swe3tdave> cé le bureau #1200 je croit en passant
<BoxxyBabee> ca commence à midi?
<swe3tdave> 9h
<swe3tdave> ok, les info serai plutot ici: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuebecTeam/GlobalJam11.09
<swe3tdave> l'autre adresse c'est pour réserver, si tu prévoit y aller
<BoxxyBabee> ca se déroule en Fr / En both?
<IdleOne> we are in Quebec :)
<IdleOne> en Franglais
<swe3tdave> lol
<IdleOne> Everybody at Canonical Montreal parle English et francais
<BoxxyBabee> parfait
<cyphermox> bonsoir
<IdleOne> salut cyphermox 
<swe3tdave> hi cyphermox 
<cyphermox> yo! :)
<cyphermox> c'est vraiment naze devoir faire bouillir l'eau :/
<cyphermox> (ici à Longueuil y'a eu une notice à cet effet aujourdhui == que du trouble)
<swe3tdave> cyphermox, moi j'ai l'eau d'un puit arthésien(pas sur sa s'écrit comme sa).. :P
<BoxxyBabee> moi je ferais toujours bouillir ca cette eau la
<cyphermox> swe3tdave: BoxxyBabee: d'habitude pas de trouble. au chalet ca vient d'un puits aussi, je la bois directement, jamais été malade (ni à l'étranger)
<cyphermox> ceci dit, "je sais pas pourquoi" (oui je sais) je ferais bouillir mon eau à Loingueuil si la ville dit que c'est une possibilité
<cyphermox> possibilité bureaucratique = certitude pratique
<BoxxyBabee> jamais été malade certe... des métaux lourd ca prend du temps avant de faire des ravages. au moins à longueuil ya souvent des tests pour prévenir la population en cas de danger... dans ton puits
<BoxxyBabee> mais une émission de radio avait faire une recherche dernièrement.. et leur conclusion c'était... on est dans la marde
<cyphermox> c'est pas pour des métaux lourds, mais bactéries
<IdleOne> t'aime mieux boire des bacteries morte que vive?
<BoxxyBabee> à longueuil oui... mais dans un puits... as-tu déjà fais les tests?
<cyphermox> BoxxyBabee: je crois qu'il s'agit plus d'un autre genre de problème; dans un puits, c'est un peu plus naturel habituellement qu'après avoir passé par filtre au charbon, chlorination, etc.
<cyphermox> yet, they manage to fail
<cyphermox> en2k. mon eau est bouillie, ca prend pas long et j'ai du bon thé vert :)
<BoxxyBabee> bon peace
<swe3tdave> cyphermox, en fait de compte j'yrai pas au global jam, j'ai eu l'information pour le stationnement, sa coute 2.50$/heures, pour un total de 14 heures.. sa fait 35$, avec le prix du gaz, sa dépasse mes moyens
<cyphermox> euh je crois bien qu'il doit y avoir d'autres endroits pour se stationner à moindre coût
<cyphermox> (je sais pas, j'ai pas d'auto)
<swe3tdave> le permit de stationnement est 75$ par mois...
<swe3tdave> sa c'est pour le stationnement de la ville le plus proche.. yé à 1km...
<IdleOne> parking around there is very difficult to find.
<IdleOne> mais pour $1.50/hr je peux deplacer ton vehicule quand la police arrive :)
<IdleOne> x10 auto
<IdleOne> :)
<swe3tdave> heheh.. ;P
<swe3tdave> de toute facon je commence a trouvé que mon ordi est lent, jva macheter un processeur a place, né vu un pas cher sur ebay... :P
<swe3tdave> le processeur va me couter moins cher que le gaz+le stationnement
<cyphermox> dans ce cas swe3tdave note ton absence sur loco.ubuntu.com quand même :)
<cyphermox> bon, moi je vais faire un dodo
<swe3tdave> cyphermox, cé déja fait.. :P
<swe3tdave> rectification, le processeur me coutera même pas le prix du stationnement.. ;)
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: qqch à faire avec ca: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/813169 ?
<cyphermox> bah, en fait en regardant de plus près ya les patches déjà linkées dans le rapport upstream
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: merci, j'ai abonné ubuntu-security
<cyphermox> ok
#ubuntu-qc 2011-08-27
<dejuren> magicfab ping
#ubuntu-qc 2011-08-28
 * deuxpi est à Wikipedia Takes Montreal et... il mouille :)
<KimLaroux> trouve un place où il mouille pas
<Ankman> ok
<KimLaroux> http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=QUE
<KimLaroux> le radar de villeroy semble être défectueux
<deuxpi> :)
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Ankman> bonsoir kanouk
<kanouk> bonsoir Ankman :)
<kanouk> ça va?
<Ankman> oui, toi?
<kanouk> bien merci Ankman :)
<Ankman> as ete sec?
<kanouk> non de la pluie toute la journée
<kanouk> et beaucoup de pluie
<kanouk> comme on s'attendait
<Ankman> mais tu as etre ete sec? uuuh mon francais... LOL
<Ankman> you not gotten wet yourself?
<kanouk> non Ankman je suis restée au sec ;-D
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée
#ubuntu-qc 2012-08-20
<mtrudel> yo. (je teste quelque chose)
<Ankman> hej
<mtrudel> Ankman, hey
<Ankman> hi
#ubuntu-qc 2012-08-24
<tottto-drummond> Salut le monde
<Ankman> tottto-drummond: salut
<x0auser> Bonjour tout le monde 
#ubuntu-qc 2013-08-23
<swe3tdave> hey guys, je pensait qu'on pourrait déplacer le site web(ubuntu-qc.org) vers blogger.com et intégrer avec google+, j'aimerai simplifier la gestion du site. Quelqu'un à une objection? Commentaire? Meilleure idée?
<IdleOne> Moving to  less free options seems odd to me, but I also believe in using what works. No objection here
<swe3tdave> Canonical also seems to be going there.. using what works.. so i think that at this point, continuing to use drupal would not be the best solution, maintaining it is a problem and no one seems willing to do it.
<swe3tdave> There is the fact that beside myself, magicfab and komputes, no one as been writing articles for at least 3 years
<IdleOne> I was just mentioning the non freeness of it because it needed to be mentioned. Honeslty I don't have a problem with using Google/G+ :)
<swe3tdave> i am waiting for magicfab answer for the transfer of the domain back to me, its time to renew anyway...
<swe3tdave> anyone want to contribute a few bux?
<lukjad> Hi guys
<lukjad> Anyone heard of StarcraftMan?
<lukjad> Recently, I mean
<swe3tdave> no why?
<lukjad> swe3tdave I've been trying to get back in touch with him.
<lukjad> For about a year now
<swe3tdave> well according to the wiki at ubuntu.com he was an ubuntu member, but he's not anymore.. meaning he did not renew.. and there are no apparent contribution in launchpad...
<swe3tdave> but there is a bugs report msg dating from 2 month ago..
<lukjad> Hm
<swe3tdave> if you email him use the gmail address, the ubuntu.com one will not work
<swe3tdave> lukjad: things is, irc might not be the best place to look for him... ;) look what i found: [NickServ@services.]: Last seen  : May 20 21:45:59 2012 (1 year, 13 weeks, 4 days, 01:08:19 ago)
<lukjad> swe3tdave I did e-mail him, and yeah, the nick is pretty dead
<lukjad> Just was hoping someone from the team might know of his whereabouts
<swe3tdave> lukjad: do you live in montreal? do you guys still do meetup or install party?
<lukjad> I still live, but I'm not sure
<lukjad> Never went to one
<swe3tdave> i was wondering if there is still some action within the group, there is no use keeping the web site if there is none..
<IdleOne> just because the amount of activities may have dropped in the past couple of years does not mean the site should be taken down
<IdleOne> How much is needed to renew the domain?
<IdleOne> dinner time
<swe3tdave> if we take just one year now its fine i can pay its just about 8$ for a year, thats not the problem, i want to take at least 5 years, and i would like, to find out in the process, who is willing to contribute
<swe3tdave> but i guess its fine, me and fabian taking turns at paying for the domains and such, i just think its missing a few motivated guys in here... compared to what it was before i mean.. :P
#ubuntu-qc 2013-08-24
<qwebirc2908> Pourquoi la version Lubuntu 12.04.3 n'ees
<qwebirc2908> est pas disponible 
<qwebirc2908> sur le site officiel 
<qwebirc2908> et que l'on saute au 13.04
<qwebirc2908> je suis fidèle aux versions LTS seulement
#ubuntu-qc 2013-08-25
<d3n4riu5_> salut jai un probleme avec ma page html pour ma radio le lecteur audio disparait apres le chargement de la page http://pastebin.com/cCCLHwek
<florentin> bonjour
